# Athello and his buddies



## babbs (Sep 19, 2005)

Athello is now 5 months old and such a sweetie!I have to thank Carolyn so much for telling me how great these giants really are. She was so right! He is such a good boy! I did not like how much room was left in his dog crate cage so I built him a new one out of NIC cubes. He loves it! He is so good with his bathroom habits that he gets free roam of the living room, hallway and kitchen area during the day while I am home. Although I have to watch him alot more closely as he has discovered the other bunnies in the other room and will jump the gate. He goes right toÂ one of the girls' cage. I don't want anything to happen or any tempers to fly so I do not let this happen. I have gotten to learn him and his movements a bit so I know whenÂ he is going to be a bad boy and jump the gate and I will stop him before he does. He gets soÂ mad at me, that is the only time he thumps atÂ me. Little stinker! <br><br>Well, onto some pictures. <br><br>Here is the full view of his cage. He has had it about aÂ month now. <br><br>Â 




<br><br>Another view with the door open.<br><br>



<br><br>He loves it so much even during roam time he will chill in there.<br><br>



<br><br>Getting ready to come out<br><br>



<br><br>Nope, I am going to play peek a boo with mom!<br><br>



<br><br>Top view of his cage<br><br>



<br><br>But mom, I want to go play with the others.<br><br>



<br><br>My son petting Athello as he gets on the armrest of the couch<br><br>



<br><br>Hmmm, any good toys in here?<br><br>



<br><br>Grooming Emma. I swear he thinks she is his girlfriend but she wants nothing to do with him.<br><br>



<br><br>My cat, Charlie, sleeps like this all the time. Silly cat! <br><br>



<br>


----------



## babbs (Sep 19, 2005)

I also wanted to ask if anyone had any suggestions as to what to put in Athello's litter box to separate him from the litter. I can't seem to find anything that will work with his big cocoa puffs. I have to clean his, uh hem, personals often because he gets cocoa puffs stuck to them and I am afraid the urine will burn him. I am cleaning the box alot more often now too. He urinates in the exact same spot and after just a few times it builds up. I think Pebble's mom uses something to put over the litter box but I don' tthink that will work with his big box and puffs.


----------



## mambo101 (Sep 19, 2005)

*babbs wrote:*


>


Thatis so precious!


----------



## babbs (Sep 19, 2005)

Aww, thanks Mambo. I like that one too! Here is one from the second day we had Athello. He has always been so great with my boy! <br><br>



<br>


----------



## naturestee (Sep 19, 2005)

Pebbles uses plastic canvas in the litterbox,but it's too small for even Pebbles' pebbles to go through.Â I think it's more meant to keep her from digging the litter out.Â  You could make a litterbox with a wire screen- like a wire rabbit cage but only as a litter box.Â  That's the only thing I can think of that would keep him off his poops.<br><br>What are you using for litter?Â  It looks like shavings in the picture.Â  Have you tried Woody Pet or any of the similar brands?Â  It's really absorbent and may help with the urine scald concerns.<br><br>Are his poops soft that they are sticking to him, or perhaps to many cecals?Â  Changing his diet might help.Â  Or is it just because the silly boy lounges in his litterbox?<br><br>


----------



## babbs (Sep 19, 2005)

Hey Naturestree. I have thought of making like a NIC cage for over the litter box but not sure how to cut the cubes or if that would hurt his feet and not make him want to use the box anymore.<br><br>I use only the best! Â Woody Pet! I love it. It is super absorbent but when he only urinates in one corner it only absorbs so much until it starts to leave the surface moist. And I change it at least every second day. I am going to go to Walmart and look for one of those beach sand shovels for kids and start scooping that corner outoften. That should help a bit. <br><br>His poops are fine, great shape and hard. He eats the cecals straight from his bum as it hapens. I am not sure why they stick. If I catch them soon enough, I can just carefully knock them right off and they are hard and not moist cecal poos. If I don't catch them, they get stuck and I use a warm wet cloth so it doesn't hurt. Â <br>


----------



## Nicky Snow (Sep 19, 2005)

What a beauty! And your son looks like a cutie too. (I'm a sucker for red heads!)

Nicole


----------



## bluebird (Sep 20, 2005)

Question,what is the black stuff you use on the floor?bluebird


----------



## babbs (Sep 20, 2005)

Nicole, <br><br>Thanks. I love my red heads too! Here is a pic of my re headed daughter with her bunny Lily that has passed over Rainbow Bridge. <br><br>



<br><br>Bluebird,<br><br>I used cloroplast for the bottom. He does very well on it and seems to prefer it to the mats I put in for him. He will move them around so he has plenty of space on the bare cloroplast to lay on. <br>


----------



## FreddysMom (Sep 20, 2005)

Athello is super cute!! and how sweet that he is that gentle with your little boy!


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Sep 20, 2005)

I'm a red-head too!!:bunnydance:Â Your bunny is beautiful, he looks so gentle! I can't get enough of these gentle giant's.


----------

